# 1/10 Scale Model Of Yamato



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

A 26-metre model of Yamato, it’s not in the airfix catalogue??????????

One brilliant model

http://www.oshipee.com/omami/e-photo-yamatomuseum.htm Phill


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

that is one unbelievable "model".where do you begin to express what you see in words.quite superb!


----------



## Jeffers (Jan 4, 2006)

An absolutely fascinating site, thanks for posting the link.


----------



## vchiu (Mar 28, 2006)

*Yamato Models*

The Yamato is one of my favorite battleship. She was an awesome unit for her time. She put up a valiant fight but was uselessly sacrified.

As a model she is of course available in 1/350 with Tamiya and Trumpeter

In 1/200 (1,30M) she is made by Nichimo as a complete plastic kit

in 1/96 ( 2,7m) she is availabe as semi kits (Hull + running gear + fitting and maybe some decks + superstructure + turrets) from scaleshipyard in the US and fleetscale in UK. need to count a basic budget of 1500 USD.

Should I go to Japan one day, I would dream to go to Kure and see her. regretfully, this model seems to be static. would have been a powerful sight on the water.


----------



## nojay (Jun 2, 2009)

I visited the Yamato museum in 2007 during a trip to Japan. The model is the centrepiece of the museum but there are many interesting exhibits on display as well, including ammunition for the "special" 16" guns (actually 18.1").

The detailing on the model is exquisite. Historians would note it is a very late-period model with a lot of extra AA added, including pairs of triple 20mm fitments mounted on top of the main turrets. I have a lot of pictures of this model and I can make them available if anyone is interested in seeing in detail what 200 million yen can buy in the modelling world.


----------

